# Bbq wood in Malaysia



## Deeez (May 15, 2021)

*Hi All,
I was wondering if anyone is familiar with what types of local wood in Malaysia can used to safely and deliciously smoke meats? Thanks ahead for any insights on this.*


----------



## tropics (May 16, 2021)

You may want to do your search in Google


----------



## mike243 (May 16, 2021)

Here in the USA we use any wood that has a editable fruit or nut for the most part, not sure what type of tree's you have there as that's a large area, I would search some of you local tree types. coconut husks and shells have been used before with a good flavor I have read


----------



## kilo charlie (May 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!

Not sure what's available in Malaysia but below is a good reference point for all smokers


----------



## Deeez (May 16, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 16, 2021)

Deeez said:


> Thank you.


It's my pleasure to share.. let us know what you find!


----------



## dls1 (May 16, 2021)

Deeez,

For a number of years I traveled frequently to Kuala Lumpur for business and usually tagged on a  a pleasure side-trip to Georgetown. Where ever I went, BBQ restaurants were abundant though most were Chinese or Korean. On a few occasions, however, I'd find places offering "American Style BBQ", or "Texas Style BBQ".  In speaking to the owners of these places about their operations I found that the smoking woods most commonly used were mangrove, sugar cane, and several different types of fruit woods native only to Southeast Asia. The only one of the fruit woods I recall was rambutan, which is similar to lychee.


----------



## Deeez (May 18, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Here in the USA we use any wood that has a editable fruit or nut for the most part, not sure what type of tree's you have there as that's a large area, I would search some of you local tree types. coconut husks and shells have been used before with a good flavor





dls1 said:


> Deeez,
> 
> For a number of years I traveled frequently to Kuala Lumpur for business and usually tagged on a  a pleasure side-trip to Georgetown. Where ever I went, BBQ restaurants were abundant though most were Chinese or Korean. On a few occasions, however, I'd find places offering "American Style BBQ", or "Texas Style BBQ".  In speaking to the owners of these places about their operations I found that the smoking woods most commonly used were mangrove, sugar cane, and several different types of fruit woods native only to Southeast Asia. The only one of the fruit woods I recall was rambutan, which is similar to lychee.


Oh thanks, Ive been trying to understand the names, but most are in the local language. Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## Deeez (Jun 2, 2021)

Dear all as promised, I have  found the local mangrove wood as dls1 mentioned. I’m just waiting for the delivery to try. Thanks again for everyone input and sharing.


----------



## dls1 (Jun 2, 2021)

Deeez said:


> Dear all as promised, I have  found the local mangrove wood as dls1 mentioned. I’m just waiting for the delivery to try. Thanks again for everyone input and sharing.



Deez - Glad you were able to find some local mangrove wood. Let us know what you think once you get a chance to try it.

BTW, where are you located in Malaysia?


----------



## Deeez (Jun 8, 2021)

dls1 said:


> Deez - Glad you were able to find some local mangrove wood. Let us know what you think once you get a chance to try it.
> 
> BTW, where are you located in Malaysia?


Hey DLS1,
Will do, We are under Movement Control, so the distributor hasn't been able to pick it up as of yet. Im looking forward to trying it as well.
Im in Kuala Lumpur, hope to meet up sometime after this covid issue has been resolved.


----------



## Fritz_Lim (Jun 13, 2021)

Deeez said:


> Hey DLS1,
> Will do, We are under Movement Control, so the distributor hasn't been able to pick it up as of yet. Im looking forward to trying it as well.
> Im in Kuala Lumpur, hope to meet up sometime after this covid issue has been resolved.


Can share the contacts on ordering the mangrove wood. Am based in KL as well


----------



## Deeez (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh yeah man sure. 
h
Hey maybe can do a zoom someday. Itss on my tone and will send when I get. I’m using the ipad now.


----------



## Deeez (Jun 17, 2021)

F
 Fritz_Lim



Deeez said:


> Hey DLS1,
> Will do, We are under Movement Control, so the distributor hasn't been able to pick it up as of yet. Im looking forward to trying it as well.
> Im in Kuala Lumpur, hope to meet up sometime after this covid issue has been resolved.


Finally got the wood, it was good. If your in KL, the link is on Lazada under the Woodee Trading store.  They have different kind of wood log.


----------



## Deeez (Jun 17, 2021)

Deeez said:


> Hey DLS1,
> Will do, We are under Movement Control, so the distributor hasn't been able to pick it up as of yet. Im looking forward to trying it as well.
> Im in Kuala Lumpur, hope to meet up sometime after this covid issue has been resolved.


Hey finally got the wood yesterday and did some shoulders and pork belly. The mangrove was pretty good. I was amazed cause when I first noticed it, it wasnt so attractive to my smell, but now Im sold. Will be reordering again soon.
Thanks again for the heads up on mangrove wood.


----------



## Sutra (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm a kiwi in Malaysia here..... just gotten into smoking meat a few weeks ago.

I'm particularly interested in these woods for smoking: nyatoh, simpoh, Kasai, kelat


----------



## RidwanFungHashim (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi everyone. I just built my first UDS about a month back. Tried the Rambutan wood, had some lying around from a chopped down tree a year ago. Turned out awesome. I never tried anything with apple / hickory / cherry etc, but so far I'm surviving now after that rambutan tree smoked whole chicken. Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Sep 28, 2021)

Nut woods like macadamia nut, pistachio, almond, etc. trees if available should work well also. Dry coconut husks are another possibility.

Here's a list put together by some Australians you might be able to cross-reference at least a few in Maylasia, maybe?





__





						Woods used in Australia
					

G'day guys,  I'm wondering what types of woods are being used for smoking down under? Where do you get it from? In the past, I've used wood chips from Bunnings (similar to Masters) on a smaller scale smoking but I'd like to get some big chunks to use. Is it possible to use wattle? What else...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

